# pheasants everywhere when you plan



## larsole (Jan 22, 2007)

I have been hunting pheasants most of my life in many states and the one thing I see every year is, no matter what state, if the habitat is good you always have pheasants.
If farmers leave cattails along the low areas you have birds. If farmers leave a strip of weeds along the fence rows you have birds. If they cut their spring wheat at 10 inches or more you have pheasants through out the season.
Hunters can talk with farmers and give them tips on things they can do that will enhance their property. Most farmers like to see the wildlife during the year.
While you're talking with the farmers, howabout spending a couple of days helping them with spring work so you and your buddies can hunt there in the fall.
Working with farmers to build better habitat will provide wonderful experiences for the next generation.
Happy hunting................make friends with the farmers.


----------

